# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  www.kosovo.com në shitje

## YlliRiaN

*Kush do të fitojë një pjesë të Kosovës? Kompania zvicerane Virtual Network SA (VN) është komisionari ekskluziv për shitje të zotërimit të emrit Kosovo.com.

VN është bashkëpunon me GreatDomains.com një divizion i Sado.com në mënyrë që të mbajë atë në një ankand direkt, i cili do të jetë në shitje nga 19 shkurti 2008, ora 18:00 deri më 26 shkurt, 2008 ora 18:00.

Ne tashmë kemi pasur një shumë të rëndësishme të vlerës së interesit dhe investitorë nga e gjitha bota, tha Steven IBrian drejtor i VN-se.  Kjo vërtetë është një mundësi që vjen një herë në jetë dhe emri i zotërisë është diçka premtuese që sdo të mund të shitet më.

Disa ekspert të ndryshëm të industrisë, kanë çmuar emrin si një  Biznes të çastit, dhe e kanë llogaritur atë të jetë në mesin e 1% të emrave më të mirë zotërues në botë. Ky zotërim i falë vetës një koleksion të palimituar mundësish, modele biznesi dhe përfitime të ardhshme që do të rrjedhin vazhdimisht.

Ne vitin 1999 zotërimi i emrit Business, com është shitur për 7.5 milion dollarë amerikan. Vetëm pas pak vitesh zotërimi i këtij emri është zhvilluar dhe është rishitur të R. H Donnelly për mbi 345 milion dollarë amerikan.

Së fundi zotërimet tokësore janë shitur në Melbourne,com për 700.000 $, Iran.com për 400.000 $, Malazia.com për 400.000$, Gjiblartar.com për 360.000$

Ankandi për Kosovo.com do të mund të përcjellët përmes këtij linku:

http://www.sedo.com/auction/auction_...artnerid=14457

*

----------


## strange

> Ne vitin 1999 zotërimi i emrit “Business, com” është shitur për 7.5 milion dollarë amerikan. Vetëm pas pak vitesh zotërimi i këtij emri është zhvilluar dhe është rishitur të R. H Donnelly për mbi 345 milion dollarë amerikan.
> 
> Së fundi zotërimet tokësore janë shitur në Melbourne,com për 700.000 $, Iran.com për 400.000 $, Malazia.com për 400.000$, Gjiblartar.com për 360.000$


me sa di une porn.com dhe sex.com jan domainet me cmim me te larte te shitura.




> Details:   	 KOSOVO.COM Domain ohne Website.
> 
> Mindestpreisspanne: 	50.000 - 99.999 EUR


Shume shtrejt qenka mo  :i ngrysur:

----------


## che_guevara86

Nje gje smarr vesh une chyn kjo me te rejat nga informatica .
Moderat dhe Administratore mban pak rregull se na u be ANKAND HESAPI.
Ca perfitimi ke ti qe publikon kete artikull na jep info ndonje te re nga informatika dhe jo kto budalliqet.
Meqe ra fjala shume shtrenjte qeka .

----------


## YlliRiaN

*




 Postuar më parë nga che_guevara86


Nje gje smarr vesh une chyn kjo me te rejat nga informatica .
Moderat dhe Administratore mban pak rregull se na u be ANKAND HESAPI.
Ca perfitimi ke ti qe publikon kete artikull na jep info ndonje te re nga informatika dhe jo kto budalliqet.
Meqe ra fjala shume shtrenjte qeka .


Mund te jape nje pergjigje pasi eshte nje lajm per ate e kam futur ne kete Forum 
Flm per Mirkuptim 
Necky*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Kush do të fitojë betejën virtuale për Kosovën... Emri i domenit Kosovo.com aktualisht është në shitje nga Sedo, një prej kompanive kryesore në botë për shitblerjen e emrave të domeneve.

Ankandi përfundon nesër, e enjte në orën 18:00 dhe Kosovo.com tanimë ka arritur vlerën prej 30.000 eurosh me 13 oferta sa janë paraqitur deri më tani. Shumica e ofertuesve me siguri vijnë nga Kosova, Serbia dhe Shqipëria.

Çfarë do të ndodhë nëse domeni blihet nga qeveria serbe? A do të lejojnë shqiptarët që ky domen sërish të jetë në posedim të serbëve dhe sërish të shfrytëzohet për propagandë antishqiptare, mbetet të shihet.

Vlera e këtij domeni është edhe më e madhe kur kihet parasysh se, Kosova në botë njihet më shumë me emrin Kosovo, dhe pjesa dërmuese e të huajve në internet e kërkojnë me këtë emër.

Shumë ekspertë ndërkombëtarë, kanë vlerësuar se domeni mund të kushtojë mes 300.000 e 500.000 dollarëve amerikanë. Çmimi i rezervuar në dollarë aktualisht është mes 50.000 e 100.000 $.

Vlen të theksohet se ky domen ka qenë aktiv më herët dhe ka vjellë vrer ndaj vlerave të Kosovës.

Ankandi për Kosovo.com mund të ndiqet nëpërmes kësaj lidhjeje të internetit.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Domaini me emrin më të pëlqyer dhe dëshiruar për kosovarët www.kosovo.com është vënë në shitje nga kompania Sedo. Çdokush që ka dëshirë ta emërtojë ueb faqen e vet me emrin e shtetit të Kosovës mund të marrë pjesë në ankandin që është i hapur vetëm sot deri në ora 18:00. Vetëm se ekziston një problem! Domaini (emri i ueb faqes) është shumë i shtrenjtë, pasi oferta me çmimin më të madh ka arritur deri në 30 mijë euro.

Ndërsa një çmim të këtillë do të mund ta përballonte vetëm Qeveria e Kosovës dhe kompanitë e mëdha të vendit. Kur jemi te qeveritë, ekziston rreziku që Qeveria e Serbisë ta blejë domainin dhe ta shfrytëzojë atë për propagandë kundër Kosovës, ashtu siç kishte ndodhur edhe më parë. Deri më tani janë bërë 13 oferta për këtë domain, ndërsa shumica e kompanive që kanë konkurruar janë nga Kosova, Serbia dhe Shqipëria. Ndërkohë ekpertët e industrisë internacionale e kanë vlerësuar këtë domain si të vlefshëm prej 300 deri 500 mijë dollarë amerikanë.

Po të hysh në Google dhe të shkruash fjalën Kosova, i tërë matariali që do të paraqitet është propaganda e keqe e serbëve për Kosovën. Aty paraqiten kishat e djegura dhe vuajtjet e serbëve, duke i dhënë kështu një hije të keqe Kosovës në mediat botërore. Javë më parë, Qeveria e Kosovës shpalli një tender për përmirësimin e imazhit të Kosovës të internet dhe mediat botërore. Ndërsa tenderi i vlefshëm prej 5.7 milionë eurosh iu dha kompanisë izraelite Saatchi&Saatchi.

Ndërkohë Qeveria e Kosovës nuk e ka parë të arsyeshme të konkurojë në këtë tender për ta blerë këtë domain, që kushton shumë më pak se investimet e bëra dhe mund të ketë më shumë rezultat. Drejtori i Teknologjisë Informative, Isa Krasniqi thotë se nuk ka pasur asnjë kontakt prej Qeverisë për ta blerë këtë domain.

Dëshira është e madhe që ta kemi në pronësi tonën këtë domain dhe ta ndalim propagandën serbe kundër Kosovës, por një gjë të tillë nuk na e lejon buxheti, të cilin duhet parashikuar më herët  deklaroi për PC World Albanian, Isa Krasniqi, drejtor i Departamentit të Teknologjisë Informative.

Derisa në internet vazhdojnë të shfaqen imazhe të këqija për Kosovën dhe rezultati i këtij investimi të madh të Qeverisë akoma nuk po shihet; do të ishte mirë që Qeveria të angazhohet drejtpërdrejt në këtë fushatë duke e blerë domainin kosovo.com. Fundja blerja e këtij domaini nga kosovarët ndihmon drejtpërdrejt në përmirësimin e imazhit të Kosovës. Informimi i drejtë për Kosovën përmes këtij domaini, do të ishte një ndihmesë e madhe për Kosovën.*

----------


## benseven11

Kush e blen ben budallek.Mbi 70% e faqeve shqiptare jane krijuar nga kosovare dhe kane ne shumicen e materialeve ne faqe tema nenforume nga Kosova.Vizitoret jane shumica nga Kosova.Kosova.com do kete pak vizitore pasi kosovaret shumica frekuentojne adresa te tjera shqiptare.Edhe Cmimi shume shume i shtrenjte.Cfare lloj droge perdor ai i zoti i Kosova .com ?lol I ka fut ndonje meth ai vetes dhe i ka rreshkit truri.lol
Me sukses mund te kete nqs blihen adresa si Tirana.com prishtina.com ku mund te terhiqen vizitore banoret lokale dhe mblidhen ne nje vend.

----------


## GL_Branch

Edhe une mendoj se do jete budallek i madh, faqet e internetit po perparojne dhe po evolojne ne forma te ndryshme ku i dihet pas 5 vitesh mbase domaini .com del jashte perdorimit, 500.000 dollar eshte shume shtrenjte sepse nuk mund te besh ndonje biznes me ate.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Domeni kosovo.com pronarë të së cilit deri para disa muajve kanë qenë serbët, është futur në ankand në Sedo.com. Fillimisht ky ankand u caktua të përfundonte me 26 shkurt por data e fundit është caktuar për nesër, 11 mars 2009.

Momentalisht oferta më e lartë është 32,500 euro, dhe si duket vlerësimi fillestar se do të arrijë çmimin në mes të 300,000 dhe 500,000 dollarë nuk u arrit.

Ky është një shans i mirë që qeveria e Kosovës apo ndonjë shqiptar i pasur të hyjë në këtë aksion dhe të fusë çmimin më të lartë para se këtë ta bëjë qeveria serbe, sepse ka indikacione të involvimit të qeverisë serbe në këtë proces.

Kosovo.com është aq domein-emër i rëndësishëm sa që pronari i ri do të ketë shumë përparësi nga blerja, së pari si një platformë propagandimi , sidomos në kohën kur Kosova po kalon nëpër zhvillime me përmasa historike, dhe së dyti posedimi i këtij domeni ka një benefit të madh komercial.

Kjo kompani e ankandeve para disa kohe shiti Melbourne.com për $700,000, Iran.com për $400,000, Malaysia.com për $400,000 dhe Gibraltar.com për $360,000*

----------

